# 3rd WC for GSD



## BoTaBe (May 2, 2013)

3 weeks ago the 3rd "World Championship for GSD" was held in Germany.
This year there were contestants from several nations (e.g. Belgium, The Netherlands, Italy, Poland...), maybe next year some of you want to come, too? Would be really great! 

In case you are interested in the courses and the facility, here are some of our runs:


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

There is another "world Championship" other than the WUSV?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Nevermind!!!! Didn't see this was in the agility forum!!! 

How awesome there is a World Championship for Agility. Great sport.


----------



## TwoBigEars (May 11, 2013)

Nice runs!!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Wow! Beast is really quite lovely to watch run. Great job!


----------



## Guardyan (Aug 29, 2005)

Nice handling, gorgeous dogs - thanks for sharing!


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

BoTaBe,

Very nice....you have to be proud of that dog.

SuperG


----------



## BoTaBe (May 2, 2013)

Thanks so much!
Yes, it's really fun with both of them (even though Beast is driving me crazy with her "one-bar-knock", but she's still young, so hopefully she'll grow out of it... )!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Love to watch those black and sable dogs RUN!!! 

Bummer about that LAST BAR!!!


----------



## BoTaBe (May 2, 2013)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> Love to watch those black and sable dogs RUN!!!
> 
> Bummer about that LAST BAR!!!


Thanks! 
Yeah, that last bar, completely unnecessary, but it was my own fault because I crossed behind her back... That's the worst - that it was my own fault, the dog did great...


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

So how do you qualify for the WC?


----------



## BoTaBe (May 2, 2013)

Well, beasically everyone with a GSD can compete, but the ones that are in a country's team have to qualify.
E.g. this year's "Team Germany" consisted of the first six of the SV BSP 2014.


----------



## LuvWorkingGSDs (Aug 24, 2008)

Great job! Looks like a fun event that I would love to to see grow to include even more competitors in the future.

I've heard very nice things about that facility. The USA FCI team got to practice there prior to the agility championship in Luxembourg this year. Wish I lived in easy driving distance of a dedicated agility hall like that!


----------



## BoTaBe (May 2, 2013)

This year it already was a pretty big event with over 160 GSD competing! 

And yes, the facility is really, really nice! There are more and more agility halls like that "coming to life" here which is great!


----------

